# 36V Bicycle Pusher Trailer



## michael30.06 (May 22, 2008)

Nice work you should be proud of yourself. Practicle, saves cash and it's green.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, and I do all of my welding off peak too. I'm such a hippie


----------

